# HollieTT Build Thread: Sh*ts about to get serious!



## holliett (Sep 17, 2010)

Thought id post a few pix of what was waiting for me when I got back from a very long and stressful college week at Milton Keynes! 

The injector is in most of the photos to show size scale 

My new GT3076 with rifle drilled Rods, new valves, springs and retainers


----------



## &lt;tuffty/&gt; (Sep 20, 2011)

Good work... that means my rods have arrived too lol

<tuffty/>


----------



## holliett (Sep 17, 2010)

I dunno cause half of my other stuff eg manifolds haven't arrived yet and they were ordered the same time as all the rest of my stuff :/


----------



## ViperOneZero (Sep 4, 2008)

are they your hands holding the injector ?


----------



## holliett (Sep 17, 2010)

No they're badger 5s? Wish my nails looked that nice lol I chew Mine haha


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

That's a bloody odd question Gibbo :lol: :lol:

Looks like it's coming together Hollie think your car's gonna go like stink


----------



## 4ndrew (May 9, 2011)

jamman said:


> That's a bloody odd question Gibbo :lol: :lol:


I was thinking exactly the same! Haha! Was seriously hoping they weren't ;-) looking good! Love receiving parcels, makes me feel like a child at Christmas!


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

GunnerGibson said:


> are they your hands holding the injector ?


Lol that crossed mymind at 1st :lol:


----------



## Grahamstt (Jul 22, 2008)

Wow - looking really good Hollie

I wish my other half was like you getting excited about car parts. 

I have to have everything sent to work so I have to get excited on my own


----------



## holliett (Sep 17, 2010)

Yeah I dont have the "typical" Girly stuff delivered but I like it that way 

Aw post pix we'll get excited for ya!


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Did the postman bring you an SEM manifold yet ???

I am itching to get mine back from being polished lol


----------



## holliett (Sep 17, 2010)

Not yet, hopefully soon though! But the build will continue regardless then get the map tweaked to suit when i get one


----------



## ViperOneZero (Sep 4, 2008)

jamman said:


> That's a bloody odd question Gibbo :lol: :lol:


Well you generally build up a picture of how someone looks from the forum, however Hollie has a personal avatar, so I would have expected highly manicured nails...TOWIE style :lol: ( obviously no offence to be taken from that remark)


----------



## holliett (Sep 17, 2010)

Haha I used to have long barbie pink nails before I started mechanics, now unsurprisingly they are not TOWIE style  i bite them lol


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

GunnerGibson said:


> are they your hands holding the injector ?


lol...... pretty lady in the room alert!!! come on lads keep it real..... 

Damien.


----------



## badger5 (Apr 19, 2003)

GunnerGibson said:


> are they your hands holding the injector ?


lol - you liking my manicure?
carefully fettled using 1.8t's

also have a nice 1.8t forearm rash a lot of the time..

very fetching


----------



## E3 YOB (Mar 2, 2010)

Awesome Hollie - keep the pictures coming! Will be great to have a Badger 5 build thread on the TT forum


----------



## holliett (Sep 17, 2010)

The last two boxes of the turbo lot have arrived today

Some pics of what has come!!

80mm throttle body
3" downpipe 
Exhaust manifold
Gaskets
830cc injectors
External wastegate
Braided lines
Turbo tip (alhought think I'm using badger 5s)


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Looking good, what power are you and Bill hoping for Hollie ?


----------



## holliett (Sep 17, 2010)

It's not definately ATM but I'm going for what I can get tbh.
Start on lower boost then up it as/when I get bored!
On low boost were guessing capable of around 420bhp


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

holliett said:


> It's not definately ATM but I'm going for what I can get tbh.
> Start on lower boost then up it as/when I get bored!
> On low boost were guessing capable of around 420bhp


wow think i would be happy with that


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

Why do you need 830cc injectors? 630's will support 420bhp easily.


----------



## E3 YOB (Mar 2, 2010)

My car is running 750cc injectors. It just ran through my mind reading that you must be running a huge turbo Hollie with 830s


----------



## holliett (Sep 17, 2010)

it's fairly big yeah lmao
Bill suggested these and I trust him entirely! Especially after seein his 700bhp Ibiza 
Plus if other turbos call the fuelings ready lol


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Right thats it I need more BHP :twisted: Damn I'm competitive :lol:


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

830cc? Bloody hell!
Im only on 750cc! Always good to have headroom I suppose! (Steal Bills GT35 when he's not looking)


----------



## E3 YOB (Mar 2, 2010)

Hollies out injectored us!

I feel inadequate haha


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Me too [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
Bill runs 8 bloody injectors, I feel very very small now!


----------



## TT-1 (Oct 25, 2011)

Problem with bigger injectors is that can spoil idle as the duty is so small at idle it can be difficult to meter it.


----------



## E3 YOB (Mar 2, 2010)

TT-1 said:


> Problem with bigger injectors is that can spoil idle as the duty is so small at idle it can be difficult to meter it.


+1

It's not the size it's how you use em :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

80mm TB are always hard to idle too arnt they :wink:

Bill says its not a issue and Paul couldn't understand why I was soo amassed they got his idling sweet, I said its cos most tunners cant seem to get them smooth and blame TB.


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

Dumb thought would it be possible to run a duel injector manifold? To get the best of both worlds good control on one for idle and both opening up for max power


----------



## holliett (Sep 17, 2010)

I'm not gonna lie I haven't heard about this but I'm sure if bill didn't think he could sort it he wouldn't tell me to buy them.

I have faith


----------



## E3 YOB (Mar 2, 2010)

holliett said:


> I'm not gonna lie I haven't heard about this but I'm sure if bill didn't think he could sort it he wouldn't tell me to buy them.
> 
> I have faith


Yes bill knows what he is doing no doubt about that - So what turbo are you having?


----------



## holliett (Sep 17, 2010)

It's not as big as yours I don't think it's a 3076r


----------



## E3 YOB (Mar 2, 2010)

I feel like a man again lol phew 

Ask Bill why he has chosen such large injectors for your car next time you see him, I would be interested to know the reason as the turbo choice doesn't seem to match... But he must have a specific knowledge to his choosing which would be interesting to understand.

Looks like it is going to be a great build


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

80mm throttle body, I know what that attaches to but aint seen a picture of one yet


----------



## holliett (Sep 17, 2010)

He might even be on to post!
But yes I'll ask his choice reason for ya!

And Matt shhhhhhh 
Confirmation email any day now!


----------



## E3 YOB (Mar 2, 2010)

Hollie

Just give 034 Motorsport a call, speak to Ken or Dan - They always have them in stock and will be with you in a few days. Cheaper than buying in the UK also.


----------



## holliett (Sep 17, 2010)

Thanks frakay, but bill has already sorted me one!


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Diveratt said:


> Dumb thought would it be possible to run a duel injector manifold? To get the best of both worlds good control on one for idle and both opening up for max power


Not at all mate. Quite normal with the loonies! Bill runs this on his Ibiza


----------



## Grahamstt (Jul 22, 2008)

Bikerz said:


> Diveratt said:
> 
> 
> > Dumb thought would it be possible to run a duel injector manifold? To get the best of both worlds good control on one for idle and both opening up for max power
> ...


Thats how ford got more power from the cossie motor on the RS 500


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

I think the choice of injectors can have some bearing on spray pattern and control at the bottom end, its something that Bill has probably educated himself on over the years trialing stuff so duty cycles and latency must be within acceptible control parameters.
Obv bigger injectors are only 1 part of chasing the numbers, but as said, headroom is a good thing for the future.
Steve


----------



## badger5 (Apr 19, 2003)

caney said:


> Why do you need 830cc injectors? 630's will support 420bhp easily.


This turbo is >450bhp capable... so although we wont be going full on from day #1 to aclimatise Hollie to what a "real" 400bhp feels like, there is headroom to explore without needing to rescale injectors again on the map I will do for it.

I ran 620's myself to low 400's but on 4bar reggy, and when I went past 480bhp I needed 750's and on 4bar again also..

These wont be an issue for low rpm idle control.. They have nice control, nice spray pattern and latency.


----------



## badger5 (Apr 19, 2003)

Bikerz said:


> Me too [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> Bill runs 8 bloody injectors, I feel very very small now!


Indeed you are 8) 
Mine are 750cc + 830cc injectors

you are all under achieving - lol


----------



## badger5 (Apr 19, 2003)

Diveratt said:


> Dumb thought would it be possible to run a duel injector manifold? To get the best of both worlds good control on one for idle and both opening up for max power


I run 8 injectors.... and they are staged..
smaller 750cc for running and 830's come in and join the party when required
mines on dta standalone

Bigger injectors and poor idle is a myth from old skool injectors (typically the low impedance ones of days of cossy) and they were indeed a bugger to set on low injector timing. Modern injectors are so much nicer in spray pattern and control making this very much an urban myth these days


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Im running ID1000s which are in fashion at the moment and there doesn't seem to be any downside..apart from price.
My tickover is OEM 860 rpm and there is no rock and roll feeling.
Steve


----------



## badger5 (Apr 19, 2003)

V6RUL said:


> Im running ID1000s which are in fashion at the moment and there doesn't seem to be any downside..apart from price.
> My tickover is OEM 860 rpm and there is no rock and roll feeling.
> Steve


yep..
you have to luv the modern injectors

I run 830cc in a GT3071 mk2 golf 1.8t here.
no issues just does what its told (on S60 DTA)
477bhp from 24psi boost, peak power 8300rpm


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

badger5 said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> > Im running ID1000s which are in fashion at the moment and there doesn't seem to be any downside..apart from price.
> ...


You wont catch me on standalone when OEM will do, obv with a few file tweaks.
I cant wait to find out what mine is running at, power wise, but the Pod will have to do.
Steve


----------



## TT-1 (Oct 25, 2011)

badger5 said:


> Bikerz said:
> 
> 
> > Me too [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> ...


According to my calculations you are still under achieving! A 4 cylinder boosted engine making 600BHP requires a minimum of 1018cc unless you have cranked up the fuel pressure.


----------



## E3 YOB (Mar 2, 2010)

Raising the fuel pressure is a given for any BT build


----------



## badger5 (Apr 19, 2003)

TT-1 said:


> badger5 said:
> 
> 
> > Bikerz said:
> ...


lol, when I went to school, 750 + 830 was 1580
I run 3bar, twin 044 pumps, swirl pot yada yada. Its thirsty on boost
35psi, 9000rpm limited

65%IDC
On previous GT35 turbo.. now on hybrid GT35 Precision 62 compressor so we will see what else is to come from it


----------



## TT-1 (Oct 25, 2011)

frakay100 said:


> Raising the fuel pressure is a given for any BT build


Oh okay. New to this turbo lark and even more so for Big Turbo


----------



## TT-1 (Oct 25, 2011)

badger5 said:


> lol, when I went to school, 750 + 830 was 1580
> I run 3bar, twin 044 pumps, swirl pot yada yada. Its thirsty on boost
> 35psi, 9000rpm limited
> 
> ...


LOL. I missed something somewhere, so you are running 8 injectors. Are you staging them?
I run a Bosch 044 on my track car. Decent pump, good for 500BHP.

edit: I did miss quite a bit on this thread. I must make more effort to read posts  See you are running 8 injectors and staging. 8)


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

TT-1 said:


> Problem with bigger injectors is that can spoil idle as the duty is so small at idle it can be difficult to meter it.


I've found this with 750's,cold start is a bit lumpy too.


----------



## TT-1 (Oct 25, 2011)

caney said:


> TT-1 said:
> 
> 
> > Problem with bigger injectors is that can spoil idle as the duty is so small at idle it can be difficult to meter it.
> ...


This could be attributed to a number of things. Idle control valve not working correctly, not enough ignition advance or insufficient warm-up enrichment when cold.


----------



## badger5 (Apr 19, 2003)

TT-1 said:


> badger5 said:
> 
> 
> > lol, when I went to school, 750 + 830 was 1580
> ...


lol - indeed


----------



## holliett (Sep 17, 2010)

Thought I'd just post a few pix of bill mocking up my turbo ect on a spare block!

Few pix of different views


----------



## Grahamstt (Jul 22, 2008)

:-o :-o


----------



## 4ndrew (May 9, 2011)

That looks awesome Hollie! Jealous much?


----------



## turbo87 (Aug 3, 2009)

Looks quality! Making me wish I didnt go for a underslung set up [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## muxgt (Apr 12, 2010)

Your not fitting it Transverse are you?, I am sure the TT doesn't have enough space to mount it this way round!.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

I'm sure Hollie will get Bill to give you a call Mux so you can advise him :lol:


----------



## muxgt (Apr 12, 2010)

Please follow the instructions jamman


----------



## turbo87 (Aug 3, 2009)

jamman said:


> I'm sure Hollie will get Bill to give you a call Mux so you can advise him :lol:


LOL!!!!! That would be a phone call id love to hear hahaha


----------



## muxgt (Apr 12, 2010)

Here's one I made ealier with a mechano set


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Look a mean bit of kit Hollie bet you can't wait for Bill to start exciting times


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Looking good Hollie. Thats one big blower


----------



## holliett (Sep 17, 2010)

Yeah as to the question regarding mounting position, it will fit, it's tight but will fit. I would never question anything that bill has proven to work ect.
So neway....

Yeah it's looks whopping mocked up on the block! 
Seeing it sat there is gettin me very excited! Also slightly nervous! Haha

Hopefully work will let me test drive faster cars now  hah wishful thinking!


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

jamman said:


> I'm sure Hollie will get Bill to give you a call Mux so you can advise him :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Damien.


----------



## nate42 (Apr 9, 2008)

jamman said:


> I'm sure Hollie will get Bill to give you a call Mux so you can advise him :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

That turbo looks even bigger next to the engine   This will be another crazy fast TT. Do you know what clutch and flywheel Bill has chosen for you?



holliett said:


> Hopefully work will let me test drive faster cars now  hah wishful thinking!


You must work at a touring car garage or a Lambo dealer as otherwise there won't be anything faster to test drive!


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Hollie works for audi......... but shushhh don't tell anyone.... she is presently borrowing an R8 GT to get her used to the power to come.. 

Damien.


----------



## holliett (Sep 17, 2010)

Hahah they won't let me drive rs4s or rs6s or even s4s for that matter lol

I'm having standard flywheel but as for clutch all I know is I'm ordering certain parts from work and bill is gettin centre plate for clutch from somewhere else. Can't remember the make!


----------



## holliett (Sep 17, 2010)

As per new title, I'm degassing the aircon tomoz ready for bill to take into his capable hands Sunday night!
Let the build commence!


----------



## tricklexxx (Oct 21, 2010)

Good luck Hols, got my fingers crossed for a trouble free build for you :wink: exciting times!


----------



## holliett (Sep 17, 2010)

Thanks trickle!  me too hehe a journey to say the least! Lol


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Exiting stuff Hollie..... let the extreme makeover begin. 8) 8) 8)

Damien.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Do you fancy coming to Santa Pod in March Hollie if your baby is finished ?
There are going to be a few of us showing our BT conversions off
Steve


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

you might actualy attend a south west meet once she's done then hollie? best of luck hun........sounds awesome


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Best of luck for the build


----------



## holliett (Sep 17, 2010)

Thankyou all guys! Yeah I think I will gazzer lol

Steve I've already been nosing at that n hopefully providing no issues I'll be there


----------



## holliett (Sep 17, 2010)

I just thought id post u the first pic of my baby! Lol :O

Hope this pic shows up ok on pc as its a phone pic

The excitement begins!


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Scary pic


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

You must be getting really excited, how long will it take? Sorry for asking if you have said already, only just looked at the thread


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Watching with interest! (Get Bill to keep your map, I might be ringing him :wink: )


----------



## holliett (Sep 17, 2010)

Yeah very scary! Lol
I'm not sure tbh depends if other bits are knackered along the way and I want stuff powder coated!
I hope within 3 weeks!

Haha gd work Sheldon!


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

holliett said:


> Yeah very scary! Lol
> I'm not sure tbh depends if other bits are knackered along the way and I want stuff powder coated!
> I hope within 3 weeks!
> 
> Haha gd work Sheldon!


I scence a photoshoot and a little play one evening in the summer :wink: 
When are you planning on having her back? I know these things never can be timed (September 2010 mine came off the road) but roughly? I'm planning for April on a trailer to Bill's and coming out on BOOST!


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

holliett said:


> I just thought id post u the first pic of my baby! Lol :O
> 
> Hope this pic shows up ok on pc as its a phone pic
> 
> The excitement begins!


I'm sure Bill knows where all the bit go  
Best of luck with the build Hollie


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

I will echo everyone's comments hope it goes smoothly and is an enjoyable experience, I'm sure it will
be.

Are you practising your starts in your sleep yet Hollie ?


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

Bikerz said:


> holliett said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah very scary! Lol
> ...


thought you would use trd?


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

adam-tt said:


> Bikerz said:
> 
> 
> > holliett said:
> ...


Bill knows the 1.8T better then anyone and has managed things other simply cannot, Im sure he's the man for the job.


----------



## holliett (Sep 17, 2010)

Aw thanks guys! 

Jamman I been tryin to yeah! Need to get that down to a t! 

I'm not sure on time scale as u said things can come up unexpected but hopefully deffo halfway thru feb!


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Happy birthday Hollie, hope Bill gives you a nice present..
Steve


----------



## holliett (Sep 17, 2010)

Thanks Steve! 
Might venture up n see how it's going today plus got more parts to give him!
Will post pics up later!


----------



## holliett (Sep 17, 2010)

Been to see the old TT in the flesh today and to see the condition of all my old parts!

Well the turbo hasn't faired to well! Would explain why I couldn't make the power I should of been before!

Nice crack all the way down n all around my exhaust mani too!

Found that engine mount bracket was fooked too due to a crappy garage that done some work previous! They air gunned a bolt that was too long into it making it smash through the other side!

All new shiny stuff fitted n should have pics to post soon 

N a nice bday present I got today!


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

holliett said:


> Nice crack all the way down n all around my exhaust mani too!


Maybe thats why your footwell was getting hot


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Nice one Hollie, and nice pressie to!! Look forward to the pics!  Happy Birthday.

Damien.


----------



## holliett (Sep 17, 2010)

Matt B said:


> holliett said:
> 
> 
> > Nice crack all the way down n all around my exhaust mani too!
> ...


That's a good point Matt!
Was so hot it burn my knees in the summer! Had to cover em up!

Thanks TTSPORT!


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

holliett said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> > holliett said:
> ...


Hols!!!!!!!!!!!!! your a hot gloucestershire Lady and fit!!!!! covering knees is a no no hun it is expected that all ladies alike should wear short skirts as prescribed in the fit bird catalogue. hope today at work went well and tonight you are off out with the girls to party hun..........happy biffday birdy xx (car will be fine i am sure)


----------



## holliett (Sep 17, 2010)

Went to glos depot today to pick up the latest goodies! 
I've only got the selling pix cause I've dropped them straight off at bills but I can't wait for them to go in!


Build is progressing slowly as there is a big hold up with the powder coating and some of the pipework lining up but should have some decent pix to post up soon!
For now just these!


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

i see you have been doing a bit of work on your nails as well !!!









[/quote]


----------



## holliett (Sep 17, 2010)

Unfortunately they were only temporary!
had to take them off Sunday ready for work mon! !


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

They look lush


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

holliett said:


> Went to glos depot today to pick up the latest goodies!
> I've only got the selling pix cause I've dropped them straight off at bills but I can't wait for them to go in!
> 
> 
> ...


and you forgot you have a regional powder coater TTOC member at hand of course lol


----------



## badger5 (Apr 19, 2003)

okies.. finally got round to doing something with the pictures I have been taking along the way.

more or less in chronological order (ish)
Before...

















Engine/box out, front of car removed
















Opps.. where did the engine/box go?









CTS kit mocked up on a build block/head.









Brute Rifle Drilled Rods installed onto original pistons:








installed back in block








pistons, cleaned and reinstalled into lightly honed bores








New Oil Pump installed









Pressure Washed Gbox - it was dirty/oily









Engine reassembled









turbo mounted for trial fit onto engine, ready for trying in engine bay

























Engine mounts


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Looking good Hollie and Bill hope it all goes smoooooth.

Still think Badger Bill sounds like someone out of Wind In The Willows :wink:


----------



## E3 YOB (Mar 2, 2010)

Love it Hollie! Looks like things are coming along well 8) 8)


----------



## Tritium (Apr 25, 2011)

E3 YOB said:


> Love it Hollie! Looks like things are coming along well 8) 8)


Yes indeed. But I am beginning to really hate these build threads. 
A) it makes me check my bank balance.
B) desperately look down the sofa cushions for loose change 

One day grasshopper I say to myself.....one day!

Good look Hollie and drive through very south Gloucestershire some time so I have an excuse to visit the mother in law :lol:


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

Keep the pics coming Bill!


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

jamman said:


> Looking good Hollie and Bill hope it all goes smoooooth.
> 
> Still think Badger Bill sounds like someone out of Wind In The Willows :wink:


 :lol:

Looking good! Cant wait to see and have a cheeky TT play day!


----------



## holliett (Sep 17, 2010)

I will tritium!! 
Thanks guys yeah coming along nicely! Thanks for uploading pix bill 
Will be goin up this coming week to have another nose/chat n photos!

Thanks again for nice comments everyone!


----------



## turbo87 (Aug 3, 2009)

Looking good! My mates putting the same kit on his Ibiza and has started at the same time as you , nearly done. I think hes going to Bill to get his mapped as well so will be keeping an eye on this.

With the amount of work thats gone into this its coming along quickly.


----------



## holliett (Sep 17, 2010)

Thankyou 
Aw wikid I'll have to ask bill n maybe pop down n have a watch!

Yeah all gone quickly just the powder coating gonna be the longest part! 
Just have to put up with the 1.4 rover 25 for a bit longer! :/
Sooooo slow! Haha


----------



## turbo87 (Aug 3, 2009)

holliett said:


> Thankyou
> Aw wikid I'll have to ask bill n maybe pop down n have a watch!
> 
> Yeah all gone quickly just the powder coating gonna be the longest part!
> ...


Lol I know the feeling I had a 1.0 lupo while my car was being done


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

turbo87 said:


> holliett said:
> 
> 
> > Thankyou
> ...


LUPO! Id rather have the lupo :wink: 5 so far!


----------



## badger5 (Apr 19, 2003)

the only dyno I will share with folks is when its completed..

I will not be having spectators about whilst its going thru the mapping process. Sorry.. but that aint going to happen.


----------



## holliett (Sep 17, 2010)

Fair enough!


----------



## Guzi (Jun 13, 2010)

Coming along nicely eh! :mrgreen: with envy


----------



## badger5 (Apr 19, 2003)

holliett said:


> Fair enough!


you are welcome of course, its your car.... BUT, it cant be a free for all I'm afraid.
Once its mapped, not a problem, but not whilst I am doing the mapping.....

engines in... for trial fitment..
some things need to be moved and heat insulated as expected..


















































*cough*
Its furkin tight... lol

and some clutch pictures I missed off from earlier in the build


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

I had a sneaky look today :wink: 
Cheers for today Bill. Will get the last few bits ordered asap!


----------



## holliett (Sep 17, 2010)

badger5 said:


> holliett said:
> 
> 
> > Fair enough!
> ...


 looking good! Thanks for the pics bill! Will be up very soon!


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

Great work Bill, BTW that's not a clutch it's a power on-off switch you are going to love it. out of interest did you keep the DM flywheel ?


----------



## nate42 (Apr 9, 2008)

Keep those pics comming!

I see Bill chose a Sachs sintered clutch plate for you. I decided to use Sachs also but I took the organic plate as I need to do quite a bit paraller parking on tight places and driving in traffic. Some have complained on parking on sintered plate so wanted to play safe, but maybe they just can't drive :lol: :lol:


----------



## badger5 (Apr 19, 2003)

Diveratt said:


> Great work Bill, BTW that's not a clutch it's a power on-off switch you are going to love it. out of interest did you keep the DM flywheel ?


dual mass retained yes.
SACHs paddle drive plate is what several cars I have done run on... and although a bit more "bitey" the pedal is pretty good and close to OE as you get.


----------



## badger5 (Apr 19, 2003)

small update..
refitting things to see whats close to hot things, removing them again and getting heatshielding in place before it goes in finally.

Usual, big turbo in small space issues, which I should be used to I guess, lol.. Snug is a word that gets used sooooo often on these builds.

pics to follow when I get em off my phone


----------



## stacey01 (Sep 26, 2010)

Is there any progression on this


----------



## holliett (Sep 17, 2010)

Heya 
Powder coatin took longer than intended which held bill up bolting everything in its final place ect!
Plus things needed adjustment such as ext wastegate!

Will be goin up mid week to have another gander so will have pics to follow.


----------



## stacey01 (Sep 26, 2010)

Can't wait


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Glad it coming along Hollie bt you can't wait


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Looking good Hollie . Not much longer now


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

Cant wait for this one to get on the road. How much longer Holl'?


----------



## holliett (Sep 17, 2010)

Nor me 
I'm not sure tbh as Bill is solo ATM so as you can appreciate there is only so much one person can do 

Can't wait though will be wikid!


----------



## holliett (Sep 17, 2010)

Few little pix of my powder coated sump and rocker cover! Will take one of mani tomoz!

Will also have a few more pix and update of everything else tomoz!


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Sweet Hollie....

Cannot wait to see her all put back together!! 

Damien.


----------



## holliett (Sep 17, 2010)

Bit annoyed  I had a txt from bill to go and discuss intake options and this was shown to me whilst I was there 

This is the Defi map sensor that came with my gauges I recently bought off a vortex member!!

Stupidly I only checked the gauges before hanging over to bill!

An exact replacement I have seen on eBay for £115.

Has anyone tried the cheaper ones you can get?

What sort of chance have I got on getting a £115 refund?!


----------



## L33JSA (Jun 30, 2010)

Gutted......

I wonder if you could drill and tap a metal take off into there instead...


----------



## holliett (Sep 17, 2010)

Ok so found a new problem whilst fitting new drop links I had lying about...

As you can see the bush has come away from rear shock and it's rubbing metal on metal.
So I thought this would be a good opportunity to bite the bullet and order some coilies!

Ideally I would have liked bistein or kw but my budget is still in place for this build so i don't wanna go mad with money!

So today I've ordered some FK highsports n will fiddle with height when I get him bck for gd!


----------



## ades tt 180 (Jun 19, 2011)

have you got a date for getting him/her back yet?...the first time out will be quite exciting i imagine...  ... p.s...have you robbed a bank? [smiley=policeman.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif]


----------



## holliett (Sep 17, 2010)

No finish date yet as things are still being made to fit so it's a fabricating process along the way as well as installation.

Maybe I did lol, maybe I didn't 

Yes I think I will ask bill to take me up the road a bit first! Lmao

Goin from a Rover 25 1.4 back to my TT is going to be rediculous! It's gonna feel soooo fast haha!


----------



## holliett (Sep 17, 2010)

Just another lil pic that I got sent, just waiting for my oil cooler to arrive then bill can get the front on! 

In this pic bill is mocking up the intake and boost pipes!

Looking good me thinks!


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Engine is coming on Hollie looking good.

I'd have bust my budget just a little and gone for some thing other than FKs


----------



## holliett (Sep 17, 2010)

:/ oh dear why are they sh*t?! 

Anythings better than fooked Shocks and uprated springs! Lol


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Sent you a PM girlie didn't say they are shite just much better out there

PS take some more pics of the air intake monster thing your using I cant see the MAF what's that I like it ?


----------



## holliett (Sep 17, 2010)

Okies 

It's just a mock up at the moment the maf isnt in the pics! Its away at the engineers to have the billet machined to be adapted to accept the rs4 maf to the filter!


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

My my that is a big one...

"As the actress said to the bishop*

Ask your mum Hollie it's an old saying :wink:

I want one of those :mrgreen:


----------



## Guzi (Jun 13, 2010)

Thats looking mighty fine !!


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

> As the actress said to the bishop


 shag me and you are from the same language of life school 8) 8) 8)


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

You know it shag :wink: :lol:

Sorry Holliedewdrop back OT :wink:


----------



## holliett (Sep 17, 2010)

Mums smilin down on me now but if she was here I know she'd have heard that before 

She'd also be cursing me for doing this as she said last year that my car was a money pit!  haha
She secretly loved it though! Lol

My dads pestering me for a spin already! Haha


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Sorry Hollie slipped my mind


----------



## holliett (Sep 17, 2010)

Don't be silly u doughnut! It's no worries!

It's my dad when he gets the keys I've got to worry about! Lmfao!
He's a major speed freak with motorbikes! Dunno where I get it from?! Lol


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

Your TT is looking mighty fine, cant wait to see her finished. I will let you take me for a spin when your used to her :lol:


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

holliett said:


>


Hollie 
You know there are three letters missing from this picture 

Looks really good but I know you want one


----------



## holliett (Sep 17, 2010)

Matt B said:


> holliett said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Shhhhhhhhhh u! Trust me as soon as I can get one I will! Lol


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk


----------



## turbo87 (Aug 3, 2009)

Is that the stock charge pipe with the baffle cut off where it connects to the turbo? we couldnt use the charge pipe on the same setup unless we cut it thats why we mocked up our own.

Engine looks on point


----------



## holliett (Sep 17, 2010)

I'm not sure tbh bill only done this last 2 days and I haven't been able to get up there yet!
I had a polished forge one before and that's obvs a diff one cause that's satin atm, but my guess is thats one he's mocked up himself.

Thankyou


----------



## &lt;tuffty/&gt; (Sep 20, 2011)

Quick update...
100mm intake using an RS4 MAF and billet velocity stack...



























Engine bay all back together...


















....and of course first start...





Checking for leaks tomorrow and any other snagging that needs to be done... 

Good times 

<tuffty/>


----------



## RudeBadger (May 15, 2010)

looks wicked !!


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Whats the noise at the end of the vid?


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

I had FK's when I 1st got mine Hollie. They were ok so dont panic, but not really performance in mind, your be fine till you can afford something nicer. The shocks and springs in them are rather stiff.


----------



## &lt;tuffty/&gt; (Sep 20, 2011)

ian222 said:


> Whats the noise at the end of the vid?


As it was its initial start with the battery not long connected the ECU was adapting to hardware its never seen before, on cold start with VVT on so massive cam overlap and spooling of the turbo etc while the ECU was finding its feet getting the idle right...

Subsequent starts today have calmed things down and considering its not had the base map flashed in yet it seems to idle nicely on the RS4 maf...

<tuffty/>


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

<tuffty/> said:


> ian222 said:
> 
> 
> > Whats the noise at the end of the vid?
> ...


RS4 the MAF flavour of choice then?
I can top my standard MAF out at 293g/s when I am running 27 psi and am about to fit SEM + 70mm TB so I am guessing I will have to go this route.


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

Matt B said:


> <tuffty/> said:
> 
> 
> > ian222 said:
> ...


I ran a s4 maf upto 400bhp Matt,same diameter maf tube just shorter in length than the rs4 and different sensor.


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Thanks Mr Cane

Sorry Hollie for dragging your thread off topic.


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

Matt B said:


> Thanks Mr Cane
> 
> Sorry Hollie for dragging your thread off topic.


Your welcome  back on topic :wink:


----------



## holliett (Sep 17, 2010)

No worries! It's all an interesting read 

The thrill of hearing it started earlier was amazing! 
Put a smile on my face all day!


----------



## &lt;tuffty/&gt; (Sep 20, 2011)

caney said:


> I ran a s4 maf upto 400bhp Matt,same diameter maf tube just shorter in length than the rs4 and different sensor.


RS4 maf tube is bigger Steve...









From left to right we have MAF housings for the A3, S3, S4 and RS4... incidently the RS6 use two S3 sized MAF housings

S3 vs RS4









A3 vs RS4









S4 vs RS4









Internal diameters:
A3 = 60mm
S3 = 69mm
S4 = 76mm
RS4 = 82mm

<tuffty/>


----------



## holliett (Sep 17, 2010)

He drove out there all by himself! 
Lol quite a proud moment!










And would like to say a big thanks to L33JSA and Matt b for finding me my new SEM manifold! 

Might take a road trip at weekend to go and get it!


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Ah fantastic did you get it on video cam? 

Damien.


----------



## &lt;tuffty/&gt; (Sep 20, 2011)

holliett said:


> He drove out there all by himself!
> Lol quite a proud moment!
> 
> 
> ...


I know what I'll be doing this weekend!!! 

<tuffty/>


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Nice one Hollie

Still waiting to fit mine, should be much easier now with smaller battery and custom battery tray


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

looking good!


----------



## badger5 (Apr 19, 2003)

some pictures..









RS4(2.7t) vs TT MAF housings









6" Filter on Billet Radius Stack made for RS4 MAF

































Engine bay without covers









Frontal









Oil Cooler, 13 row Mocal with thermostatic sandwich plate


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

Looking well, hope to see you at some of the shows 8) very nice neat install on the oil cooler...quality 8)


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

Looks awesome Bill!


----------



## badger5 (Apr 19, 2003)

thankyou.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

You just got to love that RS4 MAF filter [smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## E3 YOB (Mar 2, 2010)

Yes well done Bill it looks a fantastic job!

Well done Hollie as well looks like one if the nicest BT builds around  8)


----------



## holliett (Sep 17, 2010)

Yes well done bill and co!! 

Thanks very much frakay! :O
Means alot!


----------



## holliett (Sep 17, 2010)

I've just spend the last 4 hours watchin in amazement as bill started mapping!
Some interesting results! 
Will post a vid in a sec once emailed over.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

holliett said:


> I've just spend the last 4 hours watchin in amazement as bill started mapping!
> Some interesting results!
> Will post a vid in a sec once emailed over.


Good luck, hope it's going smoothly.
Steve


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

holliett said:


> I've just spend the last 4 hours watchin in amazement as bill started mapping!
> Some interesting results!
> Will post a vid in a sec once emailed over.


Waiting...................


----------



## RudeBadger (May 15, 2010)

patience Jamster !


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

seen one video on facebook looks good


----------



## holliett (Sep 17, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w_komh3l ... e=youtu.be


----------



## S16LAD (Apr 9, 2010)

8) 8)


----------



## mriley60 (Sep 19, 2011)

nice flame!!!!!!!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

oooeeeerrrr missus.. 8) 
Steve


----------



## badger5 (Apr 19, 2003)

brum brum


----------



## tricklexxx (Oct 21, 2010)

[p*ss take mode on]
I'm not sure I believe that Bill's flame is any better than a standard flame... Bill can you supply us with scientific evidence to prove that this flame is both brighter and hotter than 'other' brands? ...and I don't care if this flame is loved by 300+ S3 and Seat owners either! :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
[p*ss take mode off}

[smiley=bomb.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

tricklexxx said:


> [p*ss take mode on]
> I'm not sure I believe that Bill's flame is any better than a standard flame... Bill can you supply us with scientific evidence to prove that this flame is both brighter and hotter than 'other' brands? ...and I don't care if this flame is loved by 300+ S3 and Seat owners either! :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> [p*ss take mode off}
> 
> [smiley=bomb.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif]


said flame is "proven" as well


----------



## TT SMITHY (Jan 18, 2011)

{ p*ss take mode on }

i noticed from the video the flame only shoots out from where the probe is ,SO is this flame
the real deal ??? i think he has a spark plug on the end of the probe lighting up the 
unburnt fuel !! :lol:


----------



## holliett (Sep 17, 2010)

So had the good news that the mapping is finished!

A few more bits and bobs need to be put back on and then he will be ready for me to pick up when I get back from a lonnnngggg week at Milton Keynes!

Once I get him bck I've got my coilies to fit, possibly my new exhaust and then a 4wheel alignment.

But then my baby will be....... temporarily complete!


----------



## tricklexxx (Oct 21, 2010)

Good news Hollie, bet you can't wait! 8)


----------



## R80RTT (Feb 5, 2011)

holliett said:


> So had the good news that the mapping is finished!
> 
> A few more bits and bobs need to be put back on and then he will be ready for me to pick up when I get back from a lonnnngggg week at Milton Keynes!
> 
> ...


I was going to ask about the exhaust. I thought you was getting it straightend or are you replacing it?


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

holliett said:


> So had the good news that the mapping is finished!
> 
> A few more bits and bobs need to be put back on and then he will be ready for me to pick up when I get back from a lonnnngggg week at Milton Keynes!
> 
> ...


Why anyone would want to go to MK is beyond me but bet you cant wait to pick _her _up.... Enjoy Hollie _enjoy_


----------



## tricklexxx (Oct 21, 2010)

jamman said:


> holliett said:
> 
> 
> > So had the good news that the mapping is finished!
> ...


I guess some people LOVE roundabouts! :lol:


----------



## GrandeD (Aug 30, 2011)

tricklexxx said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> > holliett said:
> ...


I live around Milton Keynes and when i was working on one site i would do 44 roundabouts to and from work a day!

Glad the Build is coming along well by the way Hollie, looks like it will be a beast when its finished!


----------



## tricklexxx (Oct 21, 2010)

See! I was right! :lol:


----------



## holliett (Sep 17, 2010)

Thanks guys!
I'm not a fan of going there tbh as like you said, the driving there is annoying! Soooo many round abouts!

But that's where the VW National Learning Centre is so have to spend a week up there!

At least there's somthing to
Look forward to!

R8ORTT- yeah I've got a new scorpion one coming! Should arrive tomoz.


----------



## badger5 (Apr 19, 2003)

tricklexxx said:


> [p*ss take mode on]
> I'm not sure I believe that Bill's flame is any better than a standard flame... Bill can you supply us with scientific evidence to prove that this flame is both brighter and hotter than 'other' brands? ...and I don't care if this flame is loved by 300+ S3 and Seat owners either! :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> [p*ss take mode off}
> 
> [smiley=bomb.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif]


Its only there to light **** off.. hehe


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

jamman said:


> Why anyone would want to go to MK is beyond me but bet you cant wait to pick _her _up.... Enjoy Hollie _enjoy_


Oi muntpig, watch yourself 

Charlie


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Charlie said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> > Why anyone would want to go to MK is beyond me but bet you cant wait to pick _her _up.... Enjoy Hollie _enjoy_
> ...


Love ya :-*


----------



## holliett (Sep 17, 2010)

Today's the very exciting today! Woohoo! I'll report back later when ive picked him up! 
after my veryyyyy long drive home from MK!


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Nice one Hollie, its a lovely day for it. Hope you have a problem free massive bhp, smile inducing drive home. 

Damien.


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Enjoy Hollie , bet you cant wait to feel the BooooooooST


----------



## &lt;tuffty/&gt; (Sep 20, 2011)

Come on Hollie... I know you have picked him up as I have just spoken to Bill... spill the beans!!!

<tuffty/>


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

She will be out all night using as much V power as possible! :lol:


----------



## &lt;tuffty/&gt; (Sep 20, 2011)

Bikerz said:


> She will be out all night using as much V power as possible! :lol:


That will be most of Gloucestershires supply then... hope she leaves me some for the S3....

<tuffty/>


----------



## RudeBadger (May 15, 2010)

am at Bill's on Wednesday..was hoping to see your beast !! enjoy and be carefull 8)


----------



## Guzi (Jun 13, 2010)

holliett said:


> Today's the very exciting today! Woohoo! I'll report back later when ive picked him up!
> after my veryyyyy long drive home from MK!


Nice ooooone !!


----------



## ViperOneZero (Sep 4, 2008)

She's out evaluating it... I have just viewed a video.. sounds great!


----------



## holliett (Sep 17, 2010)

All I can say atm is fook me it doesn't hang about! My heavy right foots not helping! Just got home n giving him a rest before new coilies, exhaust and 4wheel alignement tomoz!

Then it will be round 2!  hehe


----------



## E3 YOB (Mar 2, 2010)

[smiley=iloveyou.gif]


----------



## holliett (Sep 17, 2010)

Didn't have time to fit coilies but still fitted my new scorpion exhaust! I'm very happy with difference, looks so much better! And sounds raspy too! 
Didn't help I blew the baffles out of my old one! Haha

I'll take a few side pics in a sec!


----------



## GrandeD (Aug 30, 2011)

The new exhaust looks good Hollie, wish i had the new scorpion system rather than the old!
Also that looks like a very clean tt to me aswel, hope your enjoying having the car back from Bill.


----------



## R80RTT (Feb 5, 2011)

holliett said:


> Didn't have time to fit coilies but still fitted my new scorpion exhaust! I'm very happy with difference, looks so much better! And sounds raspy too!
> Didn't help I blew the baffles out of my old one! Haha
> 
> I'll take a few side pics in a sec!


Is that just the rear box??


----------



## holliett (Sep 17, 2010)

Thanks very mch! 

Yeah the cleanness isnt my doing! Lol my bloke loves it! Haha

Yes r8ortt it's just a new backbox!

Fitted my gauges earlier too, only plumbed in the boost one ATM but fitted to see how they looked will post pics along with exhaust ones when I get 5 mins!


----------



## holliett (Sep 17, 2010)

Sorry for crap iPhone pic but you get the idea for now!

We've fitted the boost and only mounted the other three as some adjustments need to be made to get them working lol! But here's a quick pic of them light up


----------



## Guzi (Jun 13, 2010)

Nice exhaust Hollie


----------



## chrishTT (May 14, 2006)

I like the size on them tips fill the valance nicely


----------



## holliett (Sep 17, 2010)

Thanks u lot!  
Yeah they are a lush shape n fits perfect just like you said!

The sound on a BT Decat is UNREAL! It's so raspy n poppy!


----------



## holliett (Sep 17, 2010)

Just been an collected my long awaited sem from the powder coaters and I'm pretty chuffed with the results!
I've gone for anthracite the same as my rocker cover. 

The plan is to fit this along with 80mn throttle body on the 19th and add a few little mapping tweaks along the way! Then I can see full capabilities and should have some dyno graphs to have a nose at.


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Stunning Hollie......   SEM dream stuff.... looking forward to seeing it fitted. 

Damien.


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

Looks great Holl


----------



## holliett (Sep 17, 2010)

Thanks u guys!
It's slowly coming together now and I literally cannot wait! Will deffo be posting pics when engine bay is complete!


----------



## holliett (Sep 17, 2010)

Just a quick pic, I did post it up in pic
Of the day but best put it here too! Lol

I'm having my sem and 80mm throttle body fitted at bills (badger 5) this week along with tweaking the map for more power with the better air flow. 

Big thanks to vin225 for polishing my throttle body! 

Ive also had a custom forge front mount intercooler and custom larger boost pipe work which have made a big improvement on how it picks up lower end and pulls harder Can't wait for everything to come together now!


----------



## Gforce (May 10, 2011)

Dam that engine bay looks amazing I'm drooling


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Hollie that's so not fair :mrgreen: :wink:

I like.


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

holliett said:


> Just a quick pic, I did post it up in pic
> Of the day but best put it here too! Lol
> 
> I'm having my sem and 80mm throttle body fitted at bills (badger 5) this week along with tweaking the map for more power with the better air flow.
> ...


Hollie, 
I like this swept bend charge pipe that you have going on here. I take it this has been specifically designed to remove the tight radius bends that are usually found on BT installs (like mine). Could you tell me if this is to become a forge production item?


----------



## vin225 (Mar 27, 2006)

I've just been reading this thread and blimey Holley that's one great looking engine bay. I bet its beast lol.


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

holliett said:


> Just a quick pic, I did post it up in pic
> Of the day but best put it here too! Lol
> 
> I'm having my sem and 80mm throttle body fitted at bills (badger 5) this week along with tweaking the map for more power with the better air flow.
> ...


Very very nice :mrgreen:


----------



## holliett (Sep 17, 2010)

Thanks for the great comments guys! It puts a smile on my face every time I pop the bonnet!

Hopefully will have some dyno runs and figures to share with you all very soon!


----------



## holliett (Sep 17, 2010)

Matt B said:


> holliett said:
> 
> 
> > Just a quick pic, I did post it up in pic
> ...


Heya! Yeah it's mainly to remove the the 90degree bend for better flow and move it away from turbo area/heat source! It was a custom project along with all the boost run so Won't be a production item.


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

holliett said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> > holliett said:
> ...


Ok, well it may not be a forge production item but I am deffo stealing that idea


----------



## holliett (Sep 17, 2010)

It's been on the dyno today to see what bhp the bolt on mods have given along with modded boost pipes ect!

Done well 

Here's a quick vid!
http://i1228.photobucket.com/albums/ee4 ... ddc506.mp4


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

Sweeeeeeeeeeeet music, what were the numbers Hollie??


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

Sounds sweet Holl' well impressed :mrgreen:


----------



## holliett (Sep 17, 2010)

Thanks u two! 

Not gonna mention any numbers until bill has finished mapping and Is happy with it!  as he may like to share the numbers and dyno print outs! Won't be long! Eeeek lol


----------



## lilroosTTer (May 23, 2012)

Hello Hollie, I'm new here only because I discovered this thread on google and I've been following it. I love what you have done with your TT. I was planning on getting the same turbo kit that you have which is why I had to join just to tell you how amazing your build looks!


----------



## richyboy (Jul 27, 2009)

Hi there Hollie def going to be a beast and real good fun looking awesome keep up with the good work. Hope it produces what you want after being tweaked


----------



## badger5 (Apr 19, 2003)

holliett said:


> Thanks u two!
> 
> Not gonna mention any numbers until bill has finished mapping and Is happy with it!  as he may like to share the numbers and dyno print outs! Won't be long! Eeeek lol


No change to mapping as yet, just the bolt on difference from SEM and 80mm tbody... and doing intercooling testing/logging for forge for their new BT TT fitment fmic offering.....

engine bay...

















Dyno From yesterday, before I adjust the mapping... same map as before currently









less boost @ manifold and more flow/power and sustained torque, which is what you would expect from a less lossy setup like this.
Some cams would be nice @ this point  :lol: Lift the top end for no extra boost


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

Hi Bill,so max boost by 5k and peak torque at 6k is that correct? You need to persuade Hollie to go 2 litre :wink: Bet it goes like stink though!


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

Has anyone done a 2.1 or 2.2L yet?


----------



## holliett (Sep 17, 2010)

I don't need no persuading Matt! Just need money! lol


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Speak to Jamie he doesn't need it :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## badger5 (Apr 19, 2003)

caney said:


> Hi Bill,so max boost by 5k and peak torque at 6k is that correct? You need to persuade Hollie to go 2 litre :wink: Bet it goes like stink though!


2ltr would rock...
I did an LCR recently which was stroker and HTA3071... lovely setup.. spooled just a little slower than a k04 but packed 460bhp/390lbft... Ideal in quattro, not as much use in 2wd LCR

Nice setup tho.. I was impressed.


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

badger5 said:


> caney said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Bill,so max boost by 5k and peak torque at 6k is that correct? You need to persuade Hollie to go 2 litre :wink: Bet it goes like stink though!
> ...


I had a hta billet wheel conversion done on mine with 2 litre,makes 480without gas but peak torque is at 4200rpm,siimilar to my old ihi set up!


----------



## badger5 (Apr 19, 2003)

caney said:


> badger5 said:
> 
> 
> > caney said:
> ...


sounds cool. bet you miss her yea?
stroker is v.nice

wonder how the HTA wheels compare to the GTX garrets
Precision 62 billet on my gt35 these days. flows v.well


----------



## badger5 (Apr 19, 2003)

Matt B said:


> I like this swept bend charge pipe that you have going on here. I take it this has been specifically designed to remove the tight radius bends that are usually found on BT installs (like mine). Could you tell me if this is to become a forge production item?


tight radii bends?
I run the same L shaped pipe run in my ibiza, 63mm pipework, and the bends are not lossy or tight radii? (what do yours look like?) - Supports >550bhp easily..

"Steal with Pride" tho re being inspired by whats on Hollies now yea?

It does look nice.


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

badger5 said:


> sounds cool. bet you miss her yea?
> )


only provisionally sold,still got her


----------



## holliett (Sep 17, 2010)

lilroosTTer said:


> Hello Hollie, I'm new here only because I discovered this thread on google and I've been following it. I love what you have done with your TT. I was planning on getting the same turbo kit that you have which is why I had to join just to tell you how amazing your build looks!


Thanks very much! But I would maybe step down a different route manufacturer wise. It's a nice looking kit but;
Its not a straight forward fit and requires a fair amount of modification to make it fit! Which could be expensive.


----------



## lilroosTTer (May 23, 2012)

holliett said:


> lilroosTTer said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Hollie, I'm new here only because I discovered this thread on google and I've been following it. I love what you have done with your TT. I was planning on getting the same turbo kit that you have which is why I had to join just to tell you how amazing your build looks!
> ...


Welcome.. oh, ok thanks.. I'm still lookin around


----------



## mush (Nov 18, 2011)

Ive not got the CTS kit, but i use the manifold. I then had the downpipe custom made. Id advise the same route if you wanted the CTS manifold as from what it sounds like Bill had to modify the existing downpipe to the extent that it would be better to build it himself. Maybe thats just with fitting it in a TT as theres a lad on audisport that runs the kit on his S3.

Great build though Hollie, the engine bay looks mint. Ive got a similar setup in my S3, just need to get the fecker mapped now....!!


----------



## nate42 (Apr 9, 2008)

Hi Hollie, is the car back on the road already? Do you have some dyno graphs. Would be interesting the see how it delivers the big power.


----------



## holliett (Sep 17, 2010)

I've now decided to get rid of the rear seats altogether!

Not really happy with how it looks but it's staying that way untill I an find a second hand floor plan or justify spending stupid amounts on a new one!

I managed to buy the rear bar and end rings for a bargain £50! 

Had to buy a few fixings to fit it though.

I'm happy with how its coming along so far, just can't wait to get it all!

I've fitted my nuespeed 25mm front and 19mm rear anti rolls bars and what a difference! It's so much more planted and responsive.

Too add to the mini overhaul I fitted my new osir carbon fibre gloss black spoiler extension which I love and my red reversing light sticker 

Not got any pics of the spoiler 
But here's a few of the bar and rear light!


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

badger5 said:


> caney said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Bill,so max boost by 5k and peak torque at 6k is that correct? You need to persuade Hollie to go 2 litre :wink: Bet it goes like stink though!
> ...


Well if its a waste in an LCR he needs to sell it on Bill

PS Congrats on the really great work you have been doing to Holls car, I for one am very impressed.


----------



## james.l (Jul 5, 2012)

Diveratt said:


> badger5 said:
> 
> 
> > caney said:
> ...


My ears have been burning  , it won't be going anywhere for a while, going to be getting myself a set of IE street cams in november so will be interesting to see how they lift the top end power.


----------



## badger5 (Apr 19, 2003)

james.l said:


> My ears have been burning  , it won't be going anywhere for a while, going to be getting myself a set of IE street cams in november so will be interesting to see how they lift the top end power.


i have race cams in stock - lumpy idle but near 100bhp gains over stock cams on a 450bhp engine....
still waiting on my IE cams... one day back in stock soon i think (hope)


----------



## james.l (Jul 5, 2012)

badger5 said:


> james.l said:
> 
> 
> > My ears have been burning  , it won't be going anywhere for a while, going to be getting myself a set of IE street cams in november so will be interesting to see how they lift the top end power.
> ...


Sounds interesting, According to their website the street cams can offer 60bhp gains @ 22 PSI on a similar power motor but still retain near stock idle. Will be giving them a go asap.


----------



## james.l (Jul 5, 2012)

Hollie,

Can I ask what you think of the forge brakes that you have got? Been thinking about getting a set for my LCR.


----------



## richyboy (Jul 27, 2009)

Hey Hollie what does your boot look like now? Have you done a boot build? As the bar looks great.. I started mine tonight just need a bar so bloody hard to get hold of


----------



## holliett (Sep 17, 2010)

Heya James, yeah I love them. They're responsive but not too sharp! N obvs look awesome too!


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

holliett said:


>


Is there some kind of auto asphyxiation going on in your drivers seat


----------



## bigdan (May 28, 2012)

amazing build thread, saw this in the flesh at edition and was a step about the rest


----------



## holliett (Sep 17, 2010)

bigdan said:


> amazing build thread, saw this in the flesh at edition and was a step about the rest


Thankyou very much, wish I knew there was more TTers at edition, always nice to have a chinwag! 



Matt B said:


> holliett said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Lmfaoo! Their Audi seat covers from work, Always take one for me drive home if I'm especially plastered in oil! Really need to get my decent one washed n back in!


----------



## bigdan (May 28, 2012)

holliett said:


> bigdan said:
> 
> 
> > amazing build thread, saw this in the flesh at edition and was a step about the rest
> ...


ill make my self know next time  altho when your not looking i will try and take your headlight


----------



## richyboy (Jul 27, 2009)

Hey Hollie have you done anymore with the rear seats? Just took mine out now debating wether to go straight across or make a dip like the qs


----------



## holliett (Sep 17, 2010)

Heya! No I haven't done much tbh as was concentrating on sorting the front seats out, but plans have changed and ive got alot of diff things I want atm! Lol

So for now it's staying as it is! Ideally thought I wanna wait for the genuine floor plan to pop up or take the plunge and order one from work! :O


----------



## richyboy (Jul 27, 2009)

Yeh I know what you mean just too expensive that's the problem. Your car looking good now


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

holliett said:


> Heya! No I haven't done much tbh as was concentrating on sorting the front seats out, but plans have changed and ive got alot of diff things I want atm! Lol
> 
> So for now it's staying as it is! Ideally thought I wanna wait for the genuine floor plan to pop up or take the plunge and order one from work! :O


What about a group buy Hollie and utilise that 50% discount you've got.
The TT shop are offering a seat delete kit as NeilC has one fitted but they are £800+ VAT, i think..and without net.
Steve


----------



## richyboy (Jul 27, 2009)

WHAT £800+ vat are they joking I'm sure they don't cost that to make you may as well buy a genuine one for that. I'd love one but its just the cost!


----------



## bigdan (May 28, 2012)

What you having done at plush ?


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

All I can say is.. pink and grey leather
Anon


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

V6RUL said:


> All I can say is.. pink and grey leather
> Anon


Pink and grey leather....    Steve you going Julian Clarey on us..... :-*

Damien.


----------



## bigdan (May 28, 2012)

V6RUL said:


> All I can say is.. pink and grey leather
> Anon


i live round the corner might try get a sneak peek 8)


----------



## holliett (Sep 17, 2010)

As per title, my interior is nearly finished!  will be keepin hush till I show it at ultimate dubz!

Have a new set of wheels in mind for January, but have the very tedious tasks of working out offset with hub adaptors! 

In the mean time I have had some changes to my mapping, which have made a big difference and i couldn't be happier with how he performs!  scared me all over again! :O

Bill also added in some new software. Here's my baby with the new boost build anti lag launch control software, gear dependant boost and flat shift! 

http://i840.photobucket.com/albums/zz32 ... 54706E.mp4


----------



## richyboy (Jul 27, 2009)

That's awesome Hollie keep up the good work can't wait to see you & the car at ultimate dubz


----------



## c15 ttt (Dec 3, 2010)

first time ive come across this thread.very interesting to follow.car looks fantastic and im sure its cost a bomb but hope its been worth it.good luck and well done to hollie and bill for documenting the build.makes mine look look like a fiat panda now


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

Loving that Hollie, hope you've had a good Christmas and so glad you've got the mapping sorted 

Roll on U D to see the interior 8)

John


----------



## holliett (Sep 17, 2010)

Thanks u guys! Be good to see everyone again!
Literally can't wait for UD! Will be first time but I'm sure it's gonna be awesome!

Thanks c15ttt haven't updated nowhere near as much as I should have but will get round to putting all new mods on at some point!  glad u found it interesting


----------



## holliett (Sep 17, 2010)

Me having a little play yesterday!


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

i've hear you are selling your dress to fund the bt build


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

We know Carterton's in Oxfordshire not Glous. So don't fret Hollie.


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

kazinak said:


> i've hear you are selling your dress to fund the bt build


Is it only me that can see the brunette and her pet weasel in the mirror in Kaz's link..... :lol: :lol:

Damien.


----------



## holliett (Sep 17, 2010)

Hahaha no that's the point Damien 

good one kaz, hilarious as ever... Sadly yellow isn't my colour.


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

holliett said:


> Me having a little play yesterday!


Sweet Hol...  Bet you were smiling away in the car... 

Damien.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

holliett said:


> Me having a little play yesterday!


bad Hollie, you kept esp on didn't you babes


----------



## holliett (Sep 17, 2010)

Hahah noooo way gazzer! That was turned off before I left the drive!


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

holliett said:


> Hahah noooo way gazzer! That was turned off before I left the drive!


missing my quatro badly in this weather tbh


----------



## badger5 (Apr 19, 2003)

holliett said:


> Hahah noooo way gazzer! That was turned off before I left the drive!


needs more revs


----------



## captainwow (Sep 20, 2012)

First time I've read this thread. Epic build!

Is this from around Stroud/Ciren way? I swear I recgonise the plate!


----------



## holliett (Sep 17, 2010)

captainwow said:


> First time I've read this thread. Epic build!
> 
> Is this from around Stroud/Ciren way? I swear I recgonise the plate!


Thankyou!  I do go to bills (badger 5) in stone house a fair bit! And work in Tetbury! So chances are u might of seen me!


----------



## captainwow (Sep 20, 2012)

Yeah that'd make sense, it was most probably around Kemble I'd have seen it.

Looks good  . Tried reading the dyno figures on the last page but couldn't quite make them out, what was the final figure?

This thread has encouraged me to start thinking about silly ideas for mine again (when it's back out in a few weeks!) , so thanks for that. Mrs.CW won't be pleased!


----------



## holliett (Sep 17, 2010)

captainwow said:


> Yeah that'd make sense, it was most probably around Kemble I'd have seen it.
> 
> Looks good  . Tried reading the dyno figures on the last page but couldn't quite make them out, what was the final figure?
> 
> This thread has encouraged me to start thinking about silly ideas for mine again (when it's back out in a few weeks!) , so thanks for that. Mrs.CW won't be pleased!


It's normally near the tescos in Tetbury near Audi! Never travel as fair as Kemble! Before at bills last proper dyno run made 430bhp n 330ftlbs
Then at power station RR day was 427bho n 356ftlbs.

Haha oh no! Just start hiding all the parts or get them delivered to work  hahaha


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

holliett said:


> Me having a little play yesterday!


Should of let Lee have a go :wink:


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

The way the point of light hits you off Was's drl's and stays at you as the car turns looks awesome. [smiley=dude.gif]

Car looks good too! :roll:


----------



## Callum_TT225 (Jul 26, 2012)

holliett said:


> Thanks u lot!
> Yeah they are a lush shape n fits perfect just like you said!
> 
> The sound on a BT Decat is UNREAL! It's so raspy n poppy!


Alight Hollie, what model backbox is that as Im after one with bigger pipes and that size looks ideal.


----------



## holliett (Sep 17, 2010)

Callum_TT225 said:


> holliett said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks u lot!
> ...


Heya, All I know is that it's the newer version they have not very long ago made! Not the older style with the longer tail pipes I had previous! Sorry not much help! 



Wak said:


> The way the point of light hits you off Was's drl's and stays at you as the car turns looks awesome. [smiley=dude.gif]
> 
> Car looks good too! :roll:


Thanks wak! Yeah the drls are really piercing in this vid!  still one of my fave mods!



caney said:


> holliett said:
> 
> 
> > Me having a little play yesterday!
> ...


Ay? Lol confuddled.com


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

lee was at the RR hols.......nutter in the beemer that nearly made steve pee himself :roll:


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Gazzer said:


> lee was at the RR hols.......nutter in the beemer that nearly made steve pee himself :roll:


Ahhhh , yes to see his schoolboy grin as the powerstaion guy told him off. Priceless :wink:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

neilc said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> > lee was at the RR hols.......nutter in the beemer that nearly made steve pee himself :roll:
> ...


no way! did dirk diggler really give lee a rolloking?


----------



## holliett (Sep 17, 2010)

Yeah I know who lee is! Lol
His drift videos on Facebook are ace lol

Makes me wanna buy a clapped out Beamer just to practice! Hahaha


----------



## L33JSA (Jun 30, 2010)

Did someone mention me!? 



Gazzer said:


> no way! did dirk diggler really give lee a rolloking?


Oh yes he did hahaha.....   



Gazzer said:


> lee was at the RR hols.......nutter in the beemer that nearly made steve pee himself :roll:


Me......a nutter....as if.... :roll: :roll:














Hollie.....just say the word....it'll be a pleasure haha!! Car's lookin mint btw


----------



## bradharris93 (Jan 19, 2013)

hey holliett!

what alloys have you got on your tt they look smart.

thanks brad


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Jeees Lee you must go through more tyres than petrol bud lol......ever done any mods on an mx5?


----------



## L33JSA (Jun 30, 2010)

Gazzer said:


> Jeees Lee you must go through more tyres than petrol bud lol......ever done any mods on an mx5?


Funny you should say that......that was 5 mins after I'd had new tyres fitted....had to make sure they had bedded in see!!! Last set lasted me 6 months/8000 miles...not bad going ish!!

No mate......never worked on an MX5.


----------



## holliett (Sep 17, 2010)

L33JSA said:


> Did someone mention me!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks very much!  
They're right.... You are nuts! Jealous as Fook though! Haha



bradharris93 said:


> hey holliett!
> 
> what alloys have you got on your tt they look smart.
> 
> thanks brad


Heya! Thanks very much. Bit like marmite on here! They're R8 V10s


----------



## bradharris93 (Jan 19, 2013)

bradharris93 said:


> hey holliett!
> 
> what alloys have you got on your tt they look smart.
> 
> thanks brad


Heya! Thanks very much. Bit like marmite on here! They're R8 V10s [/quo

what size are they 19''?


----------



## holliett (Sep 17, 2010)

bradharris93 said:


> bradharris93 said:
> 
> 
> > hey holliett!
> ...


Yeah 19s 5x112s though. Requires hub adaptors!


----------



## bradharris93 (Jan 19, 2013)

holliett said:


> bradharris93 said:
> 
> 
> > bradharris93 said:
> ...


Thank You!!


----------



## micks_tt (Nov 14, 2010)

brilliant thread mate 8)


----------



## holliett (Sep 17, 2010)

Ta very much dude! 
Need to get a lot more written on here tbh! Lol


----------



## richyboy (Jul 27, 2009)

Well come on then Hollie get writing we are all waiting to see how your beast is getting on


----------



## jjsweeney (Oct 17, 2012)

Love the thread more pics please


----------



## L33JSA (Jun 30, 2010)

I'll just leave this here..... 8)


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

When did you get hair ?


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

:lol: :lol:

Damien.


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

Matt B said:


> When did you get hair ?


 :lol:


----------



## holliett (Sep 17, 2010)

soooo as per title, its about to get serious again!

For those that don't know the story, back just before the rolling road day last year I noticed an ominous knocking from the engine. Obviously wanting to protect my pride and joy I took the decision to take him off the road to prevent any further damage to the engine. Also to give me a chance to save to rebuild it again to my dream spec.

He has now been off the road for 8 months whilst I've saved up enough to buy all the parts for the engine.

Things have now finally started to move forward.

Delivery from the US arrived the other week..



About 4 weeks ago Lee (L33JSA) came and picked up my TT and took it back to Liverpool on his transporter as I didn't want to risk starting....let alone driving it down there.




This weekend saw the proper start of the build. As I wanted to be involved with the build, I'll be spending a lot of my weekends down in Liverpool helping Lee with everything.

Yesterday we removed the engine which didn't go too bad other than a few stubborn bolts where things had been overtightened.

Hammers came into play..














Today's job is the stripdown of the engine....more pics later.


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

Damn sh1t has got serious.

Good effort and hope it all goes smoothly.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## chamberlaintt (Dec 21, 2013)

glad your getting the rebuild strated bet your well excited


----------



## lotuselanplus2s (Jun 18, 2012)

I wondered where you'd disappeared too - wise move avoiding the forum whilst you were saving up as it would only have been frustrating!

Looks like it's going to be serious - if you're still based down here in the Cotswold's I'll know to give a TT with smoke coming off the wheels a wide berth!

Sent from my BlackBerry 9790 using Tapatalk


----------



## ades tt 180 (Jun 19, 2011)

Any idea what the knocking noise is?...what's the latest spec going to be?...I was at the power station last year when you made 450 bhp...don't say that's not enough for ya!...


----------



## Shinigami (Feb 21, 2013)

ades tt 180 said:


> Any idea what the knocking noise is?...what's the latest spec going to be?...I was at the power station last year when you made 450 bhp...don't say that's not enough for ya!...


Once you've got 450...you'll want 500 :twisted: makes sense doesn't it? :wink:

Have to say Hollie looks always smashing "cute" :roll:


----------



## ades tt 180 (Jun 19, 2011)

Shinigami said:


> ades tt 180 said:
> 
> 
> > Any idea what the knocking noise is?...what's the latest spec going to be?...I was at the power station last year when you made 450 bhp...don't say that's not enough for ya!...
> ...


she is...and she talks like a pirate! :lol:


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

ades tt 180 said:


> Shinigami said:
> 
> 
> > ades tt 180 said:
> ...


Lol is she also from Penzance? 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

With Lee's attention to detail I'm sure the car will soon be where it should be. 

At least I haven't got to worry about asking questions anymore :wink:


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Good luck Hollie, your in good hands.
I think you should spill on what's happening..
Steve


----------



## A8VCG (May 9, 2011)

Hollie, is that oil coloured nail varnish? I'm in love&#8230;with your car!


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Wow what a good build! I hope that you get her back on the road soon!

J
xx


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Great stuff Hollie, looking forward to Sergio rising like a phoenix from the flames..  Look forward to reading the updates from Lee's bat cave. 

Damien.


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

BRM HQ is a rather busy place at the moment !


----------



## TTsline02 (Dec 9, 2008)

Matt B said:


> BRM HQ is a rather busy place at the moment !


I may be up there soon  Hope your well Matt


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

Hope everything goes to plan Hollie 

Back in time for the RR day, or is that a bridge too far?

John


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

TTsline02 said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> > BRM HQ is a rather busy place at the moment !
> ...


Bloody hell mate - long time no see. That would be awesome mate. Would be great to catch up


----------



## richyboy (Jul 27, 2009)

Good luck Hollie hope everything goes to plan bet you missing poor Sergio now! 
BRM is defiantly the place to be at the moment . 
Rich


----------



## pcrepairmandan (Jul 6, 2013)

Pardon! What is this? WOWOWW


----------



## holliett (Sep 17, 2010)

Thanks guys!!! Yes im very excited but quite nervous to go from my lupo bck to the tt! 
and yeah i do sound like a pirate! ;D With a touch of Vicky pollard! Opinions vary though! Lol
After getting stuck in this weekend, we have confirmed what we thought the source of the knocking was!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KCHNGlp ... ata_player

All 4 had excessive play but number 2 was significantly worse as seen in the video.

They will be stripped apart later to see if it is the bush or the pin itself that's worn.

Next step is to work out why they have excessive play!

Lee will be along shortly to upload some progress pics as my phone quality is crap! Hehe

Rough spec is:
2L stroker kit including calico bearings Tuscan rifle drilled rods ect
Pag parts hotside
Billet comp wheel and uprated bearings
TSR tubular manifold and down pipe 
Integrated engineering adjustable cam gear
Integrated engineering aggressive street/strip cams
IE stage 3 cam belt kit
Fluidamper crank pulley
Tial wastegate
ARP fastener kit and all appropriate integrated engineering friction discs ect.
Ported and flowed head

And 3" exhaust all the way with screamer pipe!



Can't wait to finally have it all VBand! Wooo

I'm not chasing numbers but I've got a feeling Sergio is gonna be a bit of a handful probably see 500+


----------



## nate42 (Apr 9, 2008)

Congratulations for spotting that knocking on time! Damage would have been massive...

Are you going to adjust your power curve with cams for early spool or max top end?

Keep us posted on the findings with that wrist pin / rod issue. OEM wrist pin? Were those rods riffle drilled? I got non riffle drilled on mine and I regret that every day :lol:


----------



## holliett (Sep 17, 2010)

nate42 said:


> Congratulations for spotting that knocking on time! Damage would have been massive...
> 
> Are you going to adjust your power curve with cams for early spool or max top end?
> 
> Keep us posted on the findings with that wrist pin / rod issue. OEM wrist pin? Were those rods riffle drilled? I got non riffle drilled on mine and I regret that every day :lol:


Thanks  Yeah it was lucky I noticed tbf! Glad I stopped driving it! Yeah they were brute rifle drilled rods with standard wrist pins!

I'm gonna put cams in and see how We get on tbh. I know they're for more top end power but The adjustable cam gear will give alot more to play with too. If I'm not happy with outcome ill sell then an get the milder street ones! I just thought go big or go home this time!


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Your certainly going to wake a few peeps up with a screamer pipe.. 8) welcome to the club.
Steve


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

holliett said:


> nate42 said:
> 
> 
> > Congratulations for spotting that knocking on time! Damage would have been massive...
> ...


  Like that Hol..that your new window sticker.."Go big or go home"

You going for big top end then? What about usable midrange? Its going to be an awesome build either way.  That's the problem with BT's on the 1.8t, its all top end focus, surely street cams would balance that out a bit Hol? Saying that stroking Sergio will make a difference to his midrange too. Going to be very interesting, and educational with cams in the equation.

Damien.


----------



## L33JSA (Jun 30, 2010)

Damo.......don't forget Hollie's got a very large and well flowing turbo, and in order to take full advantage of this you have to make sure that the engine can also flow just as well. The standard cams are well suited to K04s and smaller frame turbos where they don't have the top end flow issues.

Genuine question here......if someone asked you if you would you be willing to sacrifice around 10bhp/10ftlb from 1500-4000rpm in order to benefit from an additional potential gain of 100bhp/40lbft above 4000rpm upto redline which is 8000rpm in this case....what would you say??


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Lee, Damien is sounding like a stuck record. (again)

I would be interested to know how many BTs my friend Damien has actually driven?

Couple that with the fact he doesn't actually like the engine in his car and you have a problem.

@Hollie. Smoked by a Micra :wink:


----------



## L33JSA (Jun 30, 2010)

He's already admitted to driving precisely..............zero!! :lol:

I forgot to mention that it's very rare Hollie actually drives under 4k anyway... [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Will deffo be an interesting build 

Damien loves big turbos - he just doesnt know it yet


----------



## FRANKO274 (Sep 9, 2013)

Ab


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

A-Harrr, me hartie wee lassie! Are ye cummin to the RR (Arrr Arrr?) day in April? Would be good to catch up, ideally with your newly healthy beast in tow. 

That's tow, as in 'with', as opposed to 'being dragged along on a rope'.


----------



## holliett (Sep 17, 2010)

arrrrrrrrr ahoy therrrrrr mateyy!! how bist!
I think it's cutting it very very very fine lol Were stripping the car completely underneath and treating/painting it plus powder coating anything removable! I.e arms, springs, hubs arb ect! Can't wait for that bit! <3 so gonna take a while! I should imagine ill be there but without Sergio!


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

L33JSA said:


> Damo.......don't forget Hollie's got a very large and well flowing turbo, and in order to take full advantage of this you have to make sure that the engine can also flow just as well. The standard cams are well suited to K04s and smaller frame turbos where they don't have the top end flow issues.
> 
> Genuine question here......if someone asked you if you would you be willing to sacrifice around 10bhp/10ftlb from 1500-4000rpm in order to benefit from an additional potential gain of 100bhp/40lbft above 4000rpm upto redline which is 8000rpm in this case....what would you say??


Thanks Lee, and understand the concept. Thanks for explaining. I really am looking forward to this build for many reasons, stroking of course and how the cams will allow the engine to behave.. Nothing has been overlooked. :wink:

James i am not a believer in BT's on the 1.8t yet.. :wink: Stroking and BT maybe. I am keeping an open mind right now. 

Damien.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Damien buy a V6 or a V8 :wink:

It's pointless spending so much money on a car you don't really like.

Sorry to be blunt but I have a nose for these things. :wink:


----------



## ades tt 180 (Jun 19, 2011)

Damo. ..did you ever get to go in neils BT QS?...I would love 400+ horses myself...I wonder what the most anyone has ever got from a 180?


----------



## Shinigami (Feb 21, 2013)

ades tt 180 said:


> Damo. ..did you ever get to go in neils BT QS?...I would love 400+ horses myself...I wonder what the most anyone has ever got from a 180?


A lad I know has got 300bhp off his ex-180 (he's not a member here though) but he has spent a lot of money on that car...


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

jamman said:


> Damien buy a V6 or a V8 :wink:
> 
> It's pointless spending so much money on a car you don't really like.
> 
> Sorry to be blunt but I have a nose for these things. :wink:


 :lol: James me old bud..I love my car.."Your nose is a shit truth detector" Just use it for hunting food... :wink: .I am just educating myself in getting what i want with my engine..At least i have my own sense of direction. I am really looking forward to Hollie and Lee's build. 

Damien.


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

ades tt 180 said:


> Damo. ..did you ever get to go in neils BT QS?...I would love 400+ horses myself...I wonder what the most anyone has ever got from a 180?


Guess what everyone who i have spoken to regrets going BT on the 1.8t..And these are people in the know. And in this day and age we have a load of choices. The hybrid turbo market is getting really clever at the moment..There is great progress in this area. Which will give the 1.8t more power across the rev range not just up top. :wink: Trust me i do my homework on both sides of the Atlantic. And things right now are getting interesting.  But i digress...

I do not include this build in this equation as Sergio will be stroked..That is what interests me.  Now where is the popcorn..

Damien.


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Not everyone regrets going BT Damien - I know James doesn't and I don't.


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Matt B said:


> Not everyone regrets going BT Damien - I know James doesn't and I don't.


Everyone i have spoken in depth to..And Matt i don't include your car cause its stroked..  I just honestly believe BT will be a thing of the past soon on the 1.8t, with the incoming turbo design developments. Usable power across the rev range, that's were it is at for me..And matching the correct mods to the 1.8t is paramount not to end up with all top end...wait wait wait bang...characteristics. :wink:

Damien.


----------



## L33JSA (Jun 30, 2010)

There's absolutely no doubt about it......this build has got serious serious potential whichever way you look at it. :wink:

I think I'm looking forward to it just as much as Hollie!! :lol:

I'll upload the pics tomorrow morning as I've just got in from another busy few hours at BRM HQ this evening on another forum members car lol


----------



## neil_audiTT (Sep 1, 2010)

Hollie, thats pretty badass.

Lot's of dream engine parts on that list for that perfect boosted TT.

I'd like to see what 500bhp is like in one. It's gonna need some pretty beefed drive train right!?

I know Hamish's SWB quattro was twisting driveshafts at that sort of power :lol:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

TTSPORT666 said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> > Not everyone regrets going BT Damien - I know James doesn't and I don't.
> ...


Must be true Matt because Damien read it on the internet. :wink:


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

neil_audiTT said:


> Hollie, thats pretty badass.
> 
> Lot's of dream engine parts on that list for that perfect boosted TT.
> 
> ...


Power delivery is key and looking after the 4th gear that's made of chocolate.
Steve


----------



## L33JSA (Jun 30, 2010)

Boxes are cheap and plentiful anyway......Hollie bagged herself a low mileage unit for very little money that will be going onto the new engine.


----------



## Eadon (Jan 31, 2014)

Epic build and spec, will be a monster for sure. Bet you can't wait!

Will be watching this one..


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

L33JSA said:


> Boxes are cheap and plentiful anyway......Hollie bagged herself a low mileage unit for very little money that will be going onto the new engine.


Maybe its worth Hollie looking into upgrading some of the components in the box ie 4,5,6 cogs and shaft.
There are companies out there that may have them sat on the shelf ie SQS, PAR, HPA & HGP etc and Graham at Chester Auto Transmission can sort the install..

Ive taken the decision to install a new box and not a TT box, due to its limitations, as having replacement OEM boxes sitting on a shelf doesn't fix the issue of chocolate cogs. Its not a cheap option but at some point on BT builds the tranny becomes the weak point.
Steve


----------



## L33JSA (Jun 30, 2010)

V6RUL said:


> Maybe its worth Hollie looking into upgrading some of the components in the box ie 4,5,6 cogs and shaft.
> There are companies out there that may have them sat on the shelf ie SQS, PAR, HPA & HGP etc and Graham at Chester Auto Transmission can sort the install.


Without a doubt. Hence the reason for buying another box so at least the car will be up and running and then she had another box to do whatever she likes with and it won't mean it being off the road. Gearbox upgrades aren't cheap!! :wink:


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

L33JSA said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe its worth Hollie looking into upgrading some of the components in the box ie 4,5,6 cogs and shaft.
> ...


Ok, i understand now..at least boost could be turned down to protect / increase longevity.
Prices are terrible for upgrading components, hence biting the bullet on a new box.
Steve


----------



## Grahamstt (Jul 22, 2008)

Don't tell me Brute rifled drilled rods are shit -- I just bought a set
[smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## L33JSA (Jun 30, 2010)

Grahamstt said:


> Don't tell me Brute rifled drilled rods are shit -- I just bought a set
> [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


No they're not. Don't worry I've just bought a set too. There has been some contributing factors which are still being looking into at the moment. There are lots of people running them without issue.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

L33JSA said:


> Grahamstt said:
> 
> 
> > Don't tell me Brute rifled drilled rods are shit -- I just bought a set
> ...


Im about today if your at BRM..
Steve


----------



## L33JSA (Jun 30, 2010)

V6RUL said:


> Im about today if your at BRM..
> Steve


No mate, usual day job today to give me a break [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## pinotattt (Oct 5, 2007)

V6RUL said:


> L33JSA said:
> 
> 
> > Boxes are cheap and plentiful anyway......Hollie bagged herself a low mileage unit for very little money that will be going onto the new engine.
> ...


I've read somewhere the 02M box internals from TDI 130s should be a direct swap. Stronger and cheaper option.I'm trying to look into this as want to do something with the box I destroyed last year.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

There are certainly components/boxes that are inter-changeable out there but as I know, the peeps that are in the know are very reluctant to release information and unless you do your own R&D it may be a struggle to improve the strength of your tranny's.
Steve


----------



## lotuselanplus2s (Jun 18, 2012)

Apologies for jumping in to your thread Hollie.

Very shortly I'll get back my V6 with HPA turbo. It's a manual & I've had a new Helix clutch + lighterweight solid flywheel fitted, however I haven't touched the gearbox. With all the talk about chocolate cogs should I be concerned or is it just DSG's?

+ at what rough point (bhp + torque) should I expect problems- or are we into 'suck it & see' territory?

FYI I've no definite idea on the ultimate bhp it's likely to achieve but it is probably 400-450.

Cheers
Peter


----------



## L33JSA (Jun 30, 2010)

It seems 02M boxes tend to stand up pretty well to decent torque/power hikes. There are plenty of people out there running 500bhp+ though them. I've seen someone run 1000bhp through one but he broke a gearbox casing.

I can remember reading that the non DSG 3.2 boxes have an issue with a bearing on the input shaft but there is a mod that can be done to fix this. If you fit a lighter flywheel apparently it can cause this issue.

The main issue with the boxes is the shifter forks I believe - but again you can get billet or modded welded forks as a fix. Also as V6RUL says 4th gear can be iffy too.


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Lee, what do you di for a living? Is this a side job? Fair play as you take on a lot of work can't have much spare time to relax.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Our VAG boxes have a couple of weak points..
O2M = cogs, selectors, bearings, casing & clutch. Clutch feel & pedal. Not sure about the slave cylinder.
O2E = 4,5,6 cogs, bearings, clutch & DSG oil temps.

As Lee has pointed out, some fixes can be introduced to make things stronger.
I would consider that running 400lb/ft is ok as a daily, but above that, lifespan is being shortened quicker.
Steve


----------



## L33JSA (Jun 30, 2010)

I'm an IT Manager for a firm of solicitors and also have my own small IT company. So yes cars are just something I do in my spare time. Anyone who knows me will tell you that I don't do relaxing.....much prefer to be actually doing something useful with my time


----------



## lotuselanplus2s (Jun 18, 2012)

Hi Lee,

many thanks - I've searched & found the issues you mentioned:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.p ... ade-thread

All I can say is, Oh Damn!
The engine + turbo etc is all back in the car now - I'm just going to have to live with the existing set up & just hope it doesn't
- rattle like hell at tickover
- cross my fingers that the shaft is OK
- don't boot it in 4th
- change gear carefully 1-2 & 3-4.....

However HPA have spent 20 years working with the V6's, & are mentioned as having solutions to certain of the gearbox issues, & they never raised it as a problem area when I ordered the kit hence I'm keeping my fingers crossed that at my power output the gearbox will be fine.
Not much of a plan really.


----------



## lotuselanplus2s (Jun 18, 2012)

Hi Steve

thanks - I'm now feeling really happy.....not!

I think there's only one answer.
I'll drive around everywhere with minimal throttle opening & leave it permanently in 5th as I haven't found a problem listed for that gear!

Not sure how well i can set off in 5th but it's got a new clutch so at least I've got a lot of 'plate' to burn my way through :lol:

Oh well, it's only a gearbox - just another consumable item now it seems.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

lotuselanplus2s said:


> Hi Steve
> 
> thanks - I'm now feeling really happy.....not!
> 
> ...


you could have had my spare mk2 box but unfortunately you are one of those gearstick people.
Personally I would buy a low mileage second hand box and give it to graemeTT on here as he is a tranny specialist in Chester and at least you will have something ready to go in.
Steve


----------



## LewisJS (Jan 15, 2014)

I apologise for going off topic but those R8-V10 wheels on a MK1 TT look outstanding! definitely putting those on my wishlist 8)


----------



## lotuselanplus2s (Jun 18, 2012)

Just had a look at s/h boxes on eBay - think I'll wait until mine explodes before I get it rebuilt etc!

A week or 2 off the road versus £££......


----------



## holliett (Sep 17, 2010)

heya guys. racecar update! 

Sooooo since the last update we've done a fair bit of work!

Engine is now fully stripped and what we suspected was causing the knocking has been confirmed.

Unfortunately the wrist pin bushes are severely worn after only 11,000 miles :x

Engine was also very very clean inside we believe due to a possible overfuelling issue.

Few pics...



om/albums/v126/Lee_R21Turbo/sergio/IMAG0704_zpseaeeb45a.jpg[/IMG][/URL]





















We have also fully stripped the underside of the car in preparation for all parts to be powercoated and the underside fully restored and painted.








That brings us upto today where we have completely stripped down the driveshafts and cleaned up all the parts to check for wear.





Also the spec of the turbo has now changed.....more details and pics of this soon :twisted: :roll:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

I always thought Lee was a GoGo dancer at his local high energy disco.

You are in safe hands this time Hollie as Lee's attention to detail is breathtaking


----------



## richyboy (Jul 27, 2009)

You are in safe hands this time Hollie as Lee's attention to detail is breathtaking[/quote]

+1[THUMBS UP SIGN]


----------



## L33JSA (Jun 30, 2010)

jamman said:


> I always thought Lee was a GoGo dancer at his local high energy disco.


You've lost me there mate......have those slimming tablets been doing strange things to your head? :lol:

Anyway...updates from yesterday.

We got the subframes, wishbones, swinging arms and hubs debushed and all bearings removed ready for powercoating.

Also made a start removing the OE sealant on the underside of the car.


----------



## NoMark (Jul 6, 2011)

Nice work Lee (as usual). I really don't know how you find time to do all you do!


----------



## s3tt (Jul 10, 2012)

Couple of questions.

1) riffle drilled rods? If so is there an oil feed issue as they shouldn't have worn the small ends. Where all 4 worn?

2) what age car you got ? Pretty hard to over fuel on a w02 Ecu...

3) you running wmi? That'll clean the engine..


----------



## ades tt 180 (Jun 19, 2011)

Why are you removing the sealant from underneath?


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Hollie,,, sorry to read about you engine,, wow 430 bhp,, that would have been awesome !! like all the rest looking forward to the new rebuild etc,,,, you must have the patience of a saint,, and pockets like a wall st banker,, TSR,, gonna check that out


----------



## J•RED (Feb 10, 2013)

That sealants a right biatch to get off! Hope it's not taking you too long


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 24, 2013)

Any plans for the head seeing it's off :roll:


----------



## L33JSA (Jun 30, 2010)

s3tt said:


> Couple of questions.
> 
> 1) riffle drilled rods? If so is there an oil feed issue as they shouldn't have worn the small ends. Where all 4 worn?
> 
> ...


1. Yes they were rifle drilled, no there didnt appear to be any oil feed issues - rest of the engine was pretty wear free to be honest. Yes all 4 bushes were worn - that one in the pic/clip being the worst. Even if they werent rifle drilled you'd have expected them to last longer than 11k. I'm sure you are aware that there are other 'issues' that could cause those bushes to be worn after such a low amount of miles. :roll:

2. It's a BAM wideband car....and yes you'd have thought so but it was possible to reproduce 0.75 lambda on very light throttle which is where it spent alot of it's life due to being a daily. This is still being investigated though.

3. Yes she does have WMI - but there was a lot of fuel present in the oil too.



ades tt 180 said:


> Why are you removing the sealant from underneath?


Checking for corrosion - giving a fresh coat of sealant and then painting the whole underside body coloured.



J•RED said:


> That sealants a right biatch to get off! Hope it's not taking you too long


You're not kidding - that was probably over an hours work there. [smiley=bigcry.gif]



[email protected] said:


> Any plans for the head seeing it's off :roll:


Who did you think the 20v head was I've been talking to you about


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 24, 2013)

Didn't know it was going to be Hollie, Even better as i've done Tufftys and StaceyS3 on Audi-Sport.Net, These two S3 will and does have over 450 bhp


----------



## L33JSA (Jun 30, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Didn't know it was going to be Hollie, Even better as i've done Tufftys and StaceyS3 on Audi-Sport.Net, These two S3 will and does have over 450 bhp


This was 450 in its last state - new setup will be considerably more :wink:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 24, 2013)

L33JSA said:


> [email protected] said:
> 
> 
> > Didn't know it was going to be Hollie, Even better as i've done Tufftys and StaceyS3 on Audi-Sport.Net, These two S3 will and does have over 450 bhp
> ...


A change of turbo on the cards? It was running a GT3076r wasn't it?


----------



## L33JSA (Jun 30, 2010)

Yeh it was - rough spec is on page 23


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 24, 2013)

Good spec, will be in the 500 when done depending on the injectors? I've maxxed my 870's out at 531bhp, hence why i sold my gtx to you and got some 1600cc and the OD HTA3582r


----------



## L33JSA (Jun 30, 2010)

Easily over 500. Yeh injectors have been talked about as a possible requirement.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 24, 2013)

L33JSA said:


> Easily over 500. Yeh injectors have been talked about as a possible requirement.


ID1000, Genesis 1000cc or Bosch Motorsport 1150cc

I have the Genesis 1600 so i would say go with the Genesis


----------



## L33JSA (Jun 30, 2010)

Yeh, I've heard good things about the ID1000s too to be honest.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

L33JSA said:


> Yeh, I've heard good things about the ID1000s too to be honest.


 :wink: 
Steve


----------



## L33JSA (Jun 30, 2010)

Little bit of an update.

Since the car no longer has any running gear attached to it it's going to make it a little bit difficult to get it off the ramp especially since I have other bits & pieces I need to be getting on with on other cars.

So I needed to come up with a way of getting it mobile so I can move it off the ramp and shift it around.

I looked into buying a couple of car dollys but I wasn't overly impressed with a. the price b. the design of them since the car just appeared to rest on them and c. the load rating of them. So in true BRM style I came up with my own design and this evening got to work.....

Started off with some lengths of 100mmx50mmx3mm rectangle hollow mild steel.



Some heavy duty 8" castors...don't think much of the new alloys!!



Cut the metal down to size...


Marked the holes for the castor bases


Drilling the holes on the milling machine


All 32 holes drilled


Got the first platform bolted to the OE subframe location - unfortunately my hole cutter died at this point so couldnt get the others done.


...and lastly roughly how they will look once completed.


Dollys should be capable of taking a combined weight of at least 1230kg if not more in reality and be firmly fixed to the car which means if need be I can safely pull it onto the back of my transporter without worrying about it sliding off them. There are also 4 braked castors too to make sure it doesnt move around once put in place.

Hopefully get it welded up and finished over the next couple of days.


----------



## richyboy (Jul 27, 2009)

Great idea at least you can still get on with other stuff whilst hollies is in pieces waiting for race parts


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

L33JSA said:


> ...don't think much of the new alloys!!


Needs lowering


----------



## lotuselanplus2s (Jun 18, 2012)

Oh God, you're not going to start a 'what tyres do I need?' thread now....................

It looks like an old style mini with those wheels.

I don't think 4" wheels will catch on :lol: :lol:


----------



## L33JSA (Jun 30, 2010)

lotuselanplus2s said:


> I don't think 4" wheels will catch on :lol: :lol:


Erm.....8" if you please!!


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Great work again Lee 8) i look forward to thread updates 

Why has the body been completely stripped of running gear , underside paint etc ?


----------



## L33JSA (Jun 30, 2010)

conlechi said:


> Why has the body been completely stripped of running gear , underside paint etc ?





LeeJSA said:


> We got the subframes, wishbones, swinging arms and hubs debushed and all bearings removed ready for *powdercoating*.





LeeJSA said:


> Checking for corrosion - giving a fresh coat of sealant and then painting the whole underside body coloured.


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

L33JSA said:


> conlechi said:
> 
> 
> > Why has the body been completely stripped of running gear , underside paint etc ?
> ...


Lol , must put my glasses on more often


----------



## L33JSA (Jun 30, 2010)

More work on the trolley done tonight.

Slight change of plan on the design.

I was originally just going to weld the section of metal that bolts straight to the car to the uprights. But then after solidly bolting them to the car I noticed that due to the angles of the underside of the car the section actually sat at a slight angle. This would potentially mean that when I eventually dropped the car to the floor on it's new trolley that only a couple of the wheels (probably the front pair) would be touching the floor rather than all 4. This was obviously not good enough so I needed to find a way of angling the mount slightly.

So I got myself some angle iron today and set about making the platforms angle adjustable.

Uprights tacked in place..,





Holes in the tops of the uprights for pivoting on...


Cut to size angle iron & drilled


I offset the holes slightly so that there was an element of adjustablity as shown here...


Then I decided that I actually wanted much more adjustability so then started to machine the holes out so they were slotted


Also the reason for this is so I could actually use any pickup points on a cars chassis whether they are positioned horizontally or vertically.

In addition to this due to the way the trolleys will pivot it will potentially mean that I can jack up either end of the car each of the trolleys will remain fixed on their 4 castors rather than possibly moving onto just the back 2.

I've also decided that these will make good heavy duty trolley's for other things such as engines and gearboxes so will be making a flat surface that will bolt to the brackets and with the pivot points will also mean that they can fold away to a certain extent. Could also use it as a welding table too.

Hopefully get them finished over the weekend.


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

Great effort Lee. That's what you call "thinking outside the box" 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

Loving seeing another great build thread keep up the good work!


----------



## L33JSA (Jun 30, 2010)

Well finally got Sergio's hospital bed finished today!! :lol: :lol:

Test fit of the rear trolley


Holes drilled for the feet sections and fitted


Uprights welded up



All welded and ready for castors..


Fitting the castors..


All castors on


Bolted upto the car



Lowered down onto the new bed..


First test drive :lol: :lol: 



Parked up and fits perfectly here for now meaning I can still get cars in and out the ramp



Overall very very happy with how it's worked out - it's not the easiest thing to manourve around due to the weight but it's more than doable on my tod.

It's also at a nice workable height and high enough to store things underneath it.


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Awesome read this. Great work 8) What's up with the denim blue TT?

Paul


----------



## L33JSA (Jun 30, 2010)

That's Tonksy's car off here - awaiting a fresh engine build after oil pump failure mullered the old one.


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

L33JSA said:


> That's Tonksy's car off here - awaiting a fresh engine build after oil pump failure mullered the old one.


O yes! Remember reading about Tonksys car now. You've certainly got plenty of work on matey.

Paul


----------



## A8VCG (May 9, 2011)

What camber are you looking at here Lee? - Need to thing about the uneven tyre wear when in motion and doing 2mph doughnuts in the batcave

You're my personal hero


----------



## A8VCG (May 9, 2011)

Cuprabhoy said:


> What camber are you looking at here Lee? - Need to thing about the uneven tyre wear when in motion and doing 2mph doughnuts in the batcave
> 
> You're my personal hero


edit - look forward to seeing the 3.2 versions


----------



## L33JSA (Jun 30, 2010)

Running zero camber I'm afraid......there's a few degrees of castor though I believe!


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Mmmmmm, I recognise that space lol


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Matt B said:


> Mmmmmm, I recognise that space lol


Is that where something special happened Matt :wink:


----------



## ades tt 180 (Jun 19, 2011)

Have you any idea what caused the little ends to wear out yet?


----------



## L33JSA (Jun 30, 2010)

Yes.....we have a pretty good idea what caused it.


----------



## ades tt 180 (Jun 19, 2011)

L33JSA said:


> Yes.....we have a pretty good idea what caused it.


Well. .....what was it?


----------



## holliett (Sep 17, 2010)

No updates as of yet, as still removing underseal on our spare weekends! But got this baby back from Owens which I haven't shared yet!

[SMILING FACE WITH HEART-SHAPED EYES][SMILING FACE WITH HEART-SHAPED EYES][SMILING FACE WITH HEART-SHAPED EYES][SMILING FACE WITH HEART-SHAPED EYES]









I've had my original turbo gt3076R reconditioned and converted to m spec gt3076HTA. Which includes uprated metal bearing cage, bigger compressor housing, billet comp wheel, uprated heat sheild, ported anti surge shroud and few little extras! Looks to pretty to fit!


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

Very nice, look forward to seeing the updates 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

tommatt90 said:


> Very nice, look forward to seeing the updates
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Come back in another 6 months then tom! 

Not a dig here but do you not want to drive the car Hollie?? Some of these large builds just seem like people like ordering new stuff and not actually using the cars they have built.


----------



## holliett (Sep 17, 2010)

Obviously you haven't followed anything I've done in the past then Danny. This car was my daily that wa ragged every trip it made. This is not your every day rebuild. For someone that didn't wanna dig you've done a pretty good job. Come give a hand if u wanna speed it up.....


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

A builds a build, regardless of speed lol 

By no means is my own build going to be quick, fair play to all the work that has gone in so far

Lee is a genius by the looks of things, been looking through this thread. Glad he is doing my build, although there were never any doubts!

Keep up the good work 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

holliett said:


> Obviously you haven't followed anything I've done in the past then Danny. This car was my daily that wa ragged every trip it made. This is not your every day rebuild. For someone that didn't wanna dig you've done a pretty good job. Come give a hand if u wanna speed it up.....


oooooooooo, you want your handbag back?

I have seen your old builds, I do know what you had etc but fact remains you havnt had a driveable TT for ages..... which poses the question to me do you actually want one finished and used to drive or is the fun for you just buying new parts and aiming higher each time its "finished" for eg.

Sorry if you take a question/ or even a criticism(if you think of it as that) as a dig, but the point of a forum is to ask questions and express your thoughts not just put smilies and well done Hollie for posts.


----------



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

i could be wrong, but the last build was completed in good time, and the car was enjoyed, just taken apart again before it went bang to investigate a fault. it also looks like they are going back to absolute basics on this build, not just slapping a big turbo on and ragging it. also bare in mind this is being done by 2 people with full time jobs, and things like stripping the underseal off a car don't happen over night. Oh and sending a turbo off to be re-worked isnt a 2 day process...... and to Top it off neither hollie or Lee are Ed China and can magic rare as fook parts out of their jacksy overnight.....

looks to me, and this is just my opinion, that this will be an epic build, and a mint TT when it is done, and wont need to fixed every other time it is taken out because it was rushed.

OH and 1 last point.... builds like this arent cheap so maybe that plays a small part in time taken.......... (not to guess at Hollie's bank balance but each part purchased seems to be the equivalent or more than my monthly wage)


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

fixitagaintomoz said:


> i could be wrong, but the last build was completed in good time, and the car was enjoyed, just taken apart again before it went bang to investigate a fault. it also looks like they are going back to absolute basics on this build, not just slapping a big turbo on and ragging it. also bare in mind this is being done by 2 people with full time jobs, and things like stripping the underseal off a car don't happen over night. Oh and sending a turbo off to be re-worked isnt a 2 day process...... and to Top it off neither hollie or Lee are Ed China and can magic rare as fook parts out of their jacksy overnight.....
> 
> looks to me, and this is just my opinion, that this will be an epic build, and a mint TT when it is done, and wont need to fixed every other time it is taken out because it was rushed.
> 
> OH and 1 last point.... builds like this arent cheap so maybe that plays a small part in time taken.......... (not to guess at Hollie's bank balance but each part purchased seems to be the equivalent or more than my monthly wage)


Couldn't have put it better myself.

I have an idea of some of the costs of Hollie's build and with a decent wage I earn it's taken me time to save up for the main components.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

everyone to their own of course and i look forward to seing her ( as with everyones ) finished car,,,,, just hope i am still around to see it :lol:


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

roddy said:


> everyone to their own of course and i look forward to seing her


Most people look forward to seeing her

And her car!


----------



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

something about a woman who doesnt mind getting her hands dirty.....


----------



## holliett (Sep 17, 2010)

fixitagaintomoz said:


> i could be wrong, but the last build was completed in good time, and the car was enjoyed, just taken apart again before it went bang to investigate a fault. it also looks like they are going back to absolute basics on this build, not just slapping a big turbo on and ragging it. also bare in mind this is being done by 2 people with full time jobs, and things like stripping the underseal off a car don't happen over night. Oh and sending a turbo off to be re-worked isnt a 2 day process...... and to Top it off neither hollie or Lee are Ed China and can magic rare as fook parts out of their jacksy overnight.....
> 
> looks to me, and this is just my opinion, that this will be an epic build, and a mint TT when it is done, and wont need to fixed every other time it is taken out because it was rushed.
> 
> OH and 1 last point.... builds like this arent cheap so maybe that plays a small part in time taken.......... (not to guess at Hollie's bank balance but each part purchased seems to be the equivalent or more than my monthly wage)


Literally couldn't of said it any better!

Thank you for your question/opinion anyway Danny, yes I can't wait to get my car back but as said this 2nd rebuild hasn't been cheap either so that's played a part but not as much as my car being 3 hours away and working 8-5! That's the reason for it being off the road this long.

For the record I don't do handbags  just pockets


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

If only we could clone from DNA Hollies would be priceless!


----------



## holliett (Sep 17, 2010)

Haha thanks wak! Would wanna make some changes though! Short temper for one! Lol


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

All build threads a good thread! as long as its not chavtastic with neons! Slow progress is still progress  GL with the build

J
xx


----------



## L33JSA (Jun 30, 2010)

fixitagaintomoz said:


> ....also bare in mind this is being done by 2 people with full time jobs


Inbetween maintaining other peoples TTs and my own cars too :lol: :lol:

So far over 70 hours worth of work has gone into this car and we aren't even at the re-assembly stage yet.

A decent well thought through build is a journey.....not a race! :wink:


----------



## mstew (Mar 17, 2012)

Been quiet a while, where is this at now? [smiley=book2.gif]


----------

